# Loose Blum hinges



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

I used Blum 'inset' hinges on face-framed kitchen cabinets made of white oak. (They get lots of use). I used Blum's screws. The hinges mount to the back of the face frame, and the self-close function applies a lot of force while the doors close. 

The mountings repeatedly loosen, and eventually the door goes out of alignment. Tightening the screws restores everything 'as new' but it shouldn't be necessary. I will be out of town for several months, and I really don't want to tell my family they have to repeatedly tighten the screws on the cabinets! 

Is there a more reliable solution?


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Will glue on the screws help? Like it being Lock Tite for them? Just a thought.
Lee


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know what screws you have, but I buy bulk #6x5/8" coarse thread, FHP. In White Oak most any screw should hold. Maybe yours are too short. Maybe you are spinning the screws in too fast and over spinning them, which tears the wood. 

You could back out the screw and tap in a section of a wood toothpick, level it off, and re-apply the screws (try by hand).












 







.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I would use a smaller pilot drill bit to give
the screw a better bite. If you've already
fitted them then Cabinetmans advice is
spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Those plates require a 3/4" or 7/8" course thread modified truss head screw. Can't remember the size, but I had the same problem with these, but on customers kitchens, then finally figured out the problem and had to switch out all the screws in a couple of people's kitchens. The screws seam like they'd be too big but work perfectly.


----------

